# White Tripe



## BlackPuppy

Is there any nutritional value to white tripe? Boaz's breeder said she gave the puppies tripe (white I assumed) to keep their tummies full and avoid squabbles over food at feeding time. 

I might do the same just because Boaz always seems hungry and he's not overly thin. For a growing puppy I think he's about right. I also have tried green beans and pumpkin as fillers.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I found the nutritional information for white tripe, but it doesn't mean anything to me in regards to raw feeding.

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Beef, variety meats and by-products, tripe, raw


----------



## Anja1Blue

Not sure what you mean by "white" tripe, unless it's the processed bleached version people in the UK used to eat during and after WW2 (served with onions.) Because of the steps needed to make it look and smell palatable, much of the nutritional value was lost. Tripe for dogs is beneficial only when it's the green (unprocessed )variety, which preserves all the digestive enzymes and good bacteria found in it. My dogs get a tripe meal twice a week.....it's marvellous stuff for maintaining a healthy gut, and is very easily digested - my dogs even when sick will eat tripe.
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## balakai

Carole, have you found anyplace to buy green tripe? I usually order mine from MyPetCarnivore.

Cat Weil can get Bravo products; they have 2# tubs for $4.16. She is placing an order tomorrow, with delivery next Tuesday.

~Kristin


----------



## Lucy Dog

You want the green tripe, not the bleached white tripe you buy in the supermarket. 

The white stuff is missing all the nutrients that you find in the green stuff making it pretty much pointless feeding the white/bleached stuff.


----------



## ZAYDA

white tripe is worthless.


----------



## LaRen616

I used to mix this with kibble for Sin when he was a puppy

*Solid Gold Northwest Premium Canned Foods

Green Cow Tripe Canned Dog Food*










Tripe is the stomach lining of the cow’s “fourth” stomach, or abomassum. The abomassum is where the actual digestion of the grasses and grains the cow has ingested takes place. Green tripe contains the partially digested plant matter the cow had eaten as well as the naturally occurring gastric juices and digestive enzymes.

Green Tripe is excellent as the sole diet or as an accompianment to dry kibble with a great taste dogs love!


*Guaranteed Analysis*
Protein, Min 8%
Fat, Min 6%
Fiber, Max 1%
Moisture, Max 82% 

*Ingredients*
_Green Beef Tripe | Beef Broth | Potatoes | Potassium Chloride | Dicalcium Phosphate | Garlic | Choline Chloride | dl-methionine | A-Tocopherol | Vitamin E Supplement | Zinc Amino Acid Complex | Iron Amino Acid Complex | Copper Amino Acid Complex | Manganese Amino Acid Complex | Calcium Panthothenate | Vitamin A Acetate | Niacin | Vitamin D Supplement | Riboflavin | Folic Acid | Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide | Selenomethionine | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Biotin | Thiamine Mononitrate | _


----------



## onyx'girl

frozen(raw) green tripe has more benefits than canned. The natural digestive enzymes and probiotics are depleted in the canning process.Taylor pond farms has distributors in the MI,IN,OH,PA areas they carry green tripe and you wouldn't have to pay shipping. I use to get mine at aplaceforpaws, but the shipping costs were too large, then had to send back the cooler, too much hassle.


----------



## BlackPuppy

ZAYDA said:


> white tripe is worthless.


I'm talking about as filler for dogs that want to eat too much.


----------



## BlackPuppy

balakai said:


> Cat Weil can get Bravo products; they have 2# tubs for $4.16. She is placing an order tomorrow, with delivery next Tuesday.


Thanks, I've often thought of buying it, but I'm not on totally raw.


----------



## onyx'girl

I would not use white tripe in a dogs diet at all. If a dog wants to eat too much, too bad,they just have to wait for the next meal. I have two that would eat til they popped but I won't give them poor nutrition to satisfy their appetite. I'd rather give an ice cube. 
If you are feeding raw, and portion according to growth spurts, the dog will be better off without something to eat that is just not nutritious. I know many people give green beans or carrots, but those don't really digest either unless they are pureed.


----------



## GSDSunshine

Carrots are high in sugar, I think you meant pumpkin?? That is low in Calories and sugar.... lots of fiber for making them feel full.


----------



## onyx'girl

No I meant raw carrots. I know a few people(non gsd) who give their dogs carrots...not saying its good.


----------

